# Undercoating & paint protection



## D and G (May 23, 2004)

Well, we are the proud owners of a new 21RS and can hardly wait to get it home on Friday. Happy to have found this forum offering so much information!

A couple of purchase options offered (at a price, of course) are undercoating and paint protection. Has anyone out there gone with these or are they unnecessary? Would love to hear your comments.

D&G


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Wasn't even an option in Denver. Sounds like more revenue for the dealer. Doesn't seem necessary either.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Randy. They weren't offered to us in the Northeast. We bought ours in NJ.
As far as paint protection, sounds like wax to me. The underside is already covered with the belly cover. I don't know what the dealer was going to undercoat.

Tim


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Wasn't an option for us here in Indiana either. Never heard of it.


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

WELCOME ABOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!
When I purchased our 04 21RS, this wasn't even mentioned. Sounds like someone is money hungry.

PS you are going to love your camper.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I got to thinking after my reply on your other post. This sounds like a 1970s car sales scam. I seem to recall the same things, under coat and paint protection. Like CamperDC said I'm pretty sure this is a scam. It would make me a little uneasy working this dealer. Can't say the undercoating is a total scam, but with an enclosed underbelly and water tanks it seems like they would have to remove a lot of stuff for the undercoating to even touch the bottom of the floor.


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

They didn't mention it to us. I agree with everyone else, looks like they are pumping up the cost.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Makes no sense to me because one of the standard feature is " 8 inch I-beam frame fully powder coated". I may be wrong but doesn't this makes it weatherproof? kirk


----------

